# 2 questions: how many sperm were you washed down to? ... and



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

how long after the trigger were you basted.  I injected pregnly on a thursday night at 7 and was basted a 12.00 midday.

I am curious if it normally take 36hrs to release was this too early.  We were also washed down to 7 million health swimmers from 90mill!!.


 to all


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

I just posted a similar question this morning.  My DH has a good sperm count-60 million but on our first IUI it was washed to 2 million and on the second it was 3 million.  Our gynae said this was good (!) but, judging from the posts on here, everyone else seems to have at least 7 million so I am confused to say the least.  I read somewhere that for success you should have anything above 1 million, with 5-10 million being optimal.

For both my IUI's I was basted between 36-38 hours after the trigger shot.


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

For me is was 36hours.  Remember girls it only takes 1   ! When we had our IUI done at Christmas, DH's sample was excellent and there were 14 million of the things - we had a m/c.

My last IUI, Dhs sample was very poor and there were low numbers and guess what - a healthy BFP!!!

So, you never can tell!

V xx


----------



## Clair1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi, i had my first iui on the 14th Monday at 1pm (appointment was 11.30!), and had the trigger shot on the sat at midnight. It seems to vary from clinic to clinic.
My dp had a sample of 36million, once washed 4 million were inserted, with 90% of them with good progression.  Does anyone know if 90% good progression is about the average for a washed sample??


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi .... 

We had 7 million   too!!!!       

I had my hcg trigger at 12.00 midnight on the sunday, was basted 36 hours later on the tuesday @ 11.30am ..

I dont mean to scare you, but i thought that 36 hours was the norm

from what i understand, the whole point of having iui is that you put the sperm in at the exact time as the egg release so they are 'there together' ... 

It got me a   1st time round so they did something right ... 

 

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Not sure of number of spermies but we were basted 24hrs after trigger on both IUI's which we got BFP's on both.

I know I o very early after trigger but some girls don't . It may take a while to suss you system. I did a trial run on Clomid & trigger before Clomid Trigger & IUI so I knew the score.

Sure you will be fine with that and a good number of spermies - remember they are so much closer and don't ahve to swim all that distance so all is being well looked after by your constultant I am sure.

Lots of    for you!

Charlie xxx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I thought 24 hrs was to soon, but I am NHS and the clinic isn't open on a saturday.  So if we hadn't gone ahead we would have had to abandon a 2nd cycle.  i am just hoping the  
hand around long enough.  We also had BMS exactly 36hrs after trigger.  So fingers crossed.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello hun

I was NHS too but they were going to bast me the  same day as trigger as they were getting good success on this with some people. So you never know you may have hit it just right. 

Lots of     and love Charlie xxx


----------

